
Should Google Be Paranoid About Losing The Android Name? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/should-google-be-paranoid-about-losing-the-android-name/
======
awad
I don't know that the average person even has a clue that it's called Android.
All the commercials I've seen usually go along the lines of "T-Mobile G1, with
Google".

